
Arizona sues Google for tracking users' location even when it's turned off - shirak_untel
https://mashable.com/article/arizona-google-lawsuit/
======
joemazerino
Has this type of Google tracking without consent behavior changed recently? I
recall it being a hot topic in 2018.

~~~
tropdrop
> The lawsuit stems from a 2018 Arizona probe into Google's location tracking
> practices.

This is the latest development from that same topic.

